# Corrugated metal vs asphalt shingles



## bartman99 (Jun 28, 2021)

I am a homeowner. We are considering having a corrugated metal roof installed to replace our shingle roof. Standing seam is out of the question due to price. Usually, when I look online, asphalt is compared to generic metal roofs, or standing seam is compared to corrugated. No where can I find anything about corrugated vs shingles. Some questions then:

Corrugated, because of the number of attachment points, supposedly has a chance to leak more than standing seam. How about compared to asphalt shingles. A lot of attachment points there. If installed correctly, do corrugated roofs really have a high risk of leaking?
From what I've read online, the attachment bolts on corrugated roofs need to be tightened routinely. Have people with this type of roof or installers found this to be true? How often is routinely?
Standing seam can have a layer of air beneath the metal, apparently not so with corrugated. How much of a problem is this? Asphalt does not have an air layer either. How does corrugated compare to asphalt shingles in this regard?
Thanks in advance.


----------

